# comment supprimer un réseau Free



## dakar (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, je viens de demander de l'aide dans Recherche, avec "Comment supprimer un réseau Free" , et j'ai 5 réponses qui n'ont rien à voir...donc, je pose ici la même question, car sur l'Aide de Free, il n'y a rien à ce sujet...on dit juste comment en créer un...qui m'a fait des tas de problèmes ensuite avec MAIL, et qui me dirige systèmatiquement sur la page Wifi de Free...même en ayant indiqué Yahoo comme page de démarrage..... marre !

Merci à qui pourra me dire comment faire pour le supprimer  ?  Je dis bien supprimer, et pas désactiver Air Port...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne peux pas avoir Yahoo comme page de démarrage, même si pour accéder à Internet tu dois indiquer Free comme provider. Cela se règle dans les préférences de Safari ou autre du genre.

Par contre pour les courriels si c'est Yahoo, mail ne devrait pas faire de cas. Maintenant si l'adresse de courriels Free veut forcer la main, on peut très bien faire transiter ceux-ci par le compte monnom@yahoo.fr adresse que Mail va gober sans problème.

Quand à Airport je pense qu'il doit pouvoir se connecter au réseau Free
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1145?viewlocale=fr_FR

En espérant avoir apporté une solution


----------



## edd72 (22 Avril 2013)

Tu vas dans Préférences Réseau, tu déverrouilles le cadenas, tu vas dans Wifi puis Avancé... et tu supprimes de tes réseaux préférés celui ou ceux que tu ne veux pas utiliser en automatique.

Si tu es chez toi (abonné Free ou non), il n'y a aucune raison que tu utilises le Hotspot Wifi (ce qu'est "FreeWifi") qui demande une authentification via une page Web.


----------



## dakar (23 Avril 2013)

Anonyme, merci, mais STP, dis moi encore : donc il faut que je crée ce nouveau compte monnnom dans Yahoo? et après, dans les Fréférences de Yahoo, je peux dire que tous les mails arrivés lui soient retransmis ? C'est bien çà ?
Pour Free, bien sur que j'ai mis la page Yahoo comme page de démarrage, et pas Free ;  mais je me demande si ce n'est pas Free qui débloque parfois, car cette histoire arrive aussi à ma soeur, sur Free aussi.


EDD 72, merci aussi ! j'ai fait la manoeuvre que tu m'as indiquée c'est tout simple... j'aurais dû essayer...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2013)

dakar a dit:


> dis moi encore : donc il faut que je crée ce nouveau compte mon.nom dans Yahoo? et après, dans les Fréférences de Yahoo, je peux dire que tous les mails arrivés lui soient retransmis ? C'est bien çà ?
> Pour Free, bien sur que j'ai mis la page Yahoo comme page de démarrage, et pas Free ;  mais je me demande si ce n'est pas Free qui débloque parfois, car cette histoire arrive aussi à ma soeur, sur Free aussi.



Pas forcément, mais si tu as envie oui. Avec Yahoo ce n'est pas mieux qu'avec hotmail. 

Personnellement, j'ai créé sur recommandation de mon provider un compte @gmail.com ... avec mon.nom ... du genre xxx.bbb@gmail.com.
Ensuite j'ai mis ce compte en IMAP depuis le panneau de configuration du compte dans le Webmail de Gmail. C'est ce compte qui est relevé par Mail, avec celui de @me.com .... 

Une fois que ces réglages ont été fait, j'ai été sur le compte Webmail de mon provider, de Yahoo, et j'ai fait en sorte à ce que que les courriels sont déviés vers le compte Gmail. Quand cette action est faite, tu reçois un mail de confirmation pour valider le tout.

Avec le temps tous mes correspondants ont repris le bon compte comme unique adresse pour m'envoyer des courriels, ce qui m'a permis de supprimer les comptes à problèmes.

L'avantage du Webmail, c'est que je peux lire mes courriels depuis n'importe quel poste en allant par Google et Gmail


----------



## le20sur20 (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour  j'ignore si j'aurais du créer un nouveau topic mais ça me semble assez coherent ici. J'ai le probleme suivant,   a chaque fois que j'allume mon ordi, le redemarre ou  le sort de son état de veille, mon wifi n'est plus sur mon réseau wifi numericable mais est connecté sur Freewifi  (pour lequel je n'ai ni code ni abonnement). Et a chaque fois je suis obligé de sélectionner manuellement mon réseau numericable. Je souhaite simplement que mon Mac wifi RESTE CONNECTÉ à Numericable , quitte à lui faire oublier ou supprimer Freewifi.   Pour l'instant tout ce que j'ai trouvé à faire c'est aller dans preference systeme > réseau >  onglet airport  >  j'ai sélectionné le reseau freewifi  et j'ai cliqué sur le " - "  pour le supprimer de la liste. Pourtant quand je clique sur l'icone airport en haut à droite, Freewifi continue à apparaitre dans la liste des réseaux disponibles.
Y a -t-il d'autres choses que je puisse faire? Merci


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2013)

C'est normal qu'il continue à s'afficher dans l'icone Airport de la barre de menu, car on a là la liste de tous les réseaux WiFi à proximité
Mais si tu l'as supprimé des réseaux dans l'onglet Airport des préférences Système, otn Mac ne s'y connectera plus automatiquement. Il ira se connecter sur le premier réseau de la liste des réseaux préférés que tu as laissés dans ce panneua des préférences système


----------



## le20sur20 (25 Décembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est normal qu'il continue à s'afficher dans l'icone Airport de la barre de menu, car on a là la liste de tous les réseaux WiFi à proximité
> Mais si tu l'as supprimé des réseaux dans l'onglet Airport des préférences Système, otn Mac ne s'y connectera plus automatiquement. Il ira se connecter sur le premier réseau de la liste des réseaux préférés que tu as laissés dans ce panneua des préférences système



Alors j'imagine que le probleme est reglé merci.


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Décembre 2013)

Finalement ce n'est pas reglé. Quand l'ecran est fermé et que je le remets droit, là ça marche, airport reste connecté à Numericable. En revanche, quand je l'allume,  ça se connecte sur freewifi, alors que free n'est pas présent dans mes réseaux favoris.


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

Très étrange, tu peux poster une capture de tes réseaux préférés?


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Décembre 2013)

Sans probleme mais Pourquoi ? Pour vérifier que je ne mens pas ? lol


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2013)

Pour voir si tu n'as pas un ascenseur avec des réseaux que tu ne vois pas du premier coup d'oeil.

Et vu ta capture, c'est le cas.

Il y a quoi en dessous des 4 que l'on voit?
(c'est normal que tu aies mémorisé 2 Livebox différentes, un Box SFR, une numéricable et... ?)


----------



## le20sur20 (31 Décembre 2013)

non justement ce n'est pas le cas. S'il y avait un accesseur tu verrais l'assenceur bleu, là il n'y en a pas. Je suis sous 10.6.8  ce qui explique la difference avec ta capture.


----------

